# Best Paint On Tyre Dressing?



## nwait2682 (May 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

Hope your all well. Im after some advice really... 

I'm currently using Megs Endurance Gel and like the glossy finish after application but fancy some 'paint on' dressing instead for general ease etc.

Any suggestions? I realise that the finish is unlikely to last as long as Megs but tend to wash the car at least once a week anyway so a quick application with a brush after each wash wouldn't be an issue.

Cheers all! :buffer:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

What is paint on dressing?

Stick to Meg's mate, what's going to be different in application with any other tyre dressing?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Squirt some megs in an empty pot and paint brush it on as required. :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

So you avoid having to squirt some onto a sponge..?

I must be missing something here!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Valet Pro offer a few tyre dressings which you can brush on.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autosmart's Trim Wizard works well too.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

This stuff is brilliant mate. I use it n winter and on quick wash and vacs for friends and family.

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/autoglym-rubber-plus-cleaner-5-5l.html


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autoglym Super Sheen aka vinyl and rubber care works well too.


----------



## nwait2682 (May 14, 2012)

Appreciate your replies so far!

I dont have a particular issue with Megs at all, just tend to find that when I want a quick wash and away that the paint on stuff, such as suggested maybe better. :buffer:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Please explain why using a paint brush is easier and worth buying another dressing and moving away from one of the best dressings for the money?

I'm baffled!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

chapppers11 said:


> Please explain why using a paint brush is easier and worth buying another dressing and moving away from one of the best dressings for the money?
> 
> I'm baffled!


Paint brush "brush on" is quicker, and if you don't wear gloves, cleaner than applying Megs Endurance to an off cut of sponge etc.


----------



## nwait2682 (May 14, 2012)

Surely it has to be personal choice? 

As I have mentioned, Ive not a problem with Megs at all, I like the finish of it. I tend to find that it can take a while for the application and the dryng of it so when I just want a quick wash and away, just feel the brush on type may suit, worth a try if nothing more.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I can see it being more _effort _to apply it via brush, than just apply a line to a tire dressing applicator and then apply.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

nwait2682 said:


> Surely it has to be personal choice?
> 
> As I have mentioned, Ive not a problem with Megs at all, I like the finish of it. I tend to find that it can take a while for the application and the dryng of it so when I just want a quick wash and away, just feel the brush on type may suit, worth a try if nothing more.


Fair enough, I was just wondering as it is a good dressing and applying something else by brush, in my opinion, won't save you much time, unless the product dries quicker than Meg's.

I've come to realise in detailing, if something works, stick with it or you will just keep changing and spending more money!


----------



## nwait2682 (May 14, 2012)

chapppers11 said:


> Fair enough, I was just wondering as it is a good dressing and applying something else by brush, in my opinion, won't save you much time, unless the product dries quicker than Meg's.
> 
> I've come to realise in detailing, if something works, stick with it or you will just keep changing and spending more money!


I know where your coming from and appreciate your thoughts! Just wanted to get peoples opinions on the brush on type as I have seen a few from the brands that have been mentioned in the post and others from Valet Pro etc.
I'll see how I get on. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Wolfs blackout works really well it and megs gel are my current 2. Wolfs leaves great shine doesnt need buffed.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

i know what you mean about megs endurance gloss, its something id put on my own car and take the time to do, painting megs on could end up being really messy with a lot of sling of excess product, but since im starting to get asked to do other peoples cars i want something similar

ive got autosmart highstyle so gonna give that a bash with applying with a paintbrush and see what the results are like


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Turtle Wax Wet 'n' Black is great when applied with a paint brush.


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

AG Instant Tyre Dressing is handy, squirty bottle and the finish lasts quite a while.


----------



## nwait2682 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! Glad to see that there isn't only me out there that is considering / using a brush on dressing. As is quite rightly raised, Megs is a fab gel but fancy giving something else a whirl. Cheers all!


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

turtle wax nano tyre gel. Dries shiney and lasts well. When the shine is gone is still keeps the tyre nice and blacked out


----------



## Mr Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

I use AutoSmart HighStyle. paint that on and lasts a good week or two!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Have you tried using a detailing brush to apply Megs Endurance, thats what I do.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Swissvax Pneu is awesome, and unlike many others (which are silicon based and not water based like Pneu) it will not spit the dressing from the tyre all over the side of your car


----------



## GSiMrG (Feb 14, 2012)

What ever you get you'll end up back with megs. Just apply with a sponge. It doesn't take that long, what's the rush? ;-) 

I just buy large cheap sponges and cut the corners off and make my own.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

lately on friends cars iv started using megs endurance spray to start off i was using a pld foam fad to apply but then i bought the foam pads for the tyres. the ones that's curved and its a totally different product using it with the proper applicator and so much faster


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

I use MaFra Nerissimo - a 5L can comes in concentrated form. You dilute 1:8 and is a dog repellant too. Been using it for years - best i found and cheap.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I find liquids applied with a brush a lot easier so thats why I use Autosmart highstyle
Just pour it in a jar, dip your brush in, squeeze the excess a bit and brush it on, real easy to get into lettering, grooves etc


----------



## KREJ_LANA (May 25, 2012)

get some AS highstyle paint on thinly lasts ages


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Highstyle or Poorboys Bold and Bright for summer use either spray or paint on.

But for winter the best brush on tyre shine by a mile is Nielsons Brilliance.

I've tried and have about 30 tyre products and fully understand the preference of using a brush or spray on over Megs gel. Megs is a good product but it doesn't out perform Nielsons Brilliance in any kind of way, infact I'd say the Brilliance out performs Megs in a few ways: Longer lasting in bad weather, easier application and better gloss if you like it really glossy (can be wiped for a more satin sheen)

I have found though that Poorboys Bold and Bright is very good for a summer type product and isn't too bad in the rain as long as the tyres are very clean before application. It's a very similar product to Autoglyms Instant Tyre Dressing but again the Poorboys does out perform it when there is a bit of rain about.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

As highstyle, can't beat it for cost and its very easy to apply via a brush, I've a few tyre dressings but for speed alone highstyle takes it, and applied properly you'll easy see a good few weeks out of it :thumb:


----------

